# Lookin to move to egypt



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey all 
I hope someone can help me
I have applied for a job as a restaurant manager /assistant restaurant manager with almost every website but didn't hear anything back
I'm an Irish national and have almost 10 years experience in the hospitality industry
I wanna move to Egypt , don't mind any city


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

quite simply hotels and restaurants are empty.. there is no business and I expect that is why you have heard nothing back,

Maiden


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey 
Thanks for the reply 
I know it's a difficult situation there at the moment
I tried looking at other jobs like call centres and English teaching but they pay so poorly .
So do u think it's not a good time to move there right now .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hey
> Thanks for the reply
> I know it's a difficult situation there at the moment
> I tried looking at other jobs like call centres and English teaching but they pay so poorly .
> So do u think it's not a good time to move there right now .




Have a good read through the forum that will let you see how we view things here.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hey all
> I hope someone can help me
> I have applied for a job as a restaurant manager /assistant restaurant manager with almost every website but didn't hear anything back
> I'm an Irish national and have almost 10 years experience in the hospitality industry
> I wanna move to Egypt , don't mind any city


 The hospitality industry is virtually at a standstill right now. I suspect many restuarant managers and other hospitality employees are without jobs. Things are not good now.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hey
> Thanks for the reply
> I know it's a difficult situation there at the moment
> I tried looking at other jobs like call centres and English teaching but they pay so poorly .
> So do u think it's not a good time to move there right now .


I think its a fine time to move to Egypt, if and I mean IF, you are in the right industry. Even better if its a posting from an International company, and you can move on somewhere else if needs be.

However note that unemployment is very high here, so you need to have a very good reason why a restaurant (or any other business) would employ you over an Egyptian.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey thanks all for ur feedback... But I don't know how to go about it... I have applied for sim many jobs there but no one has ever replied
Would I be better off coming there on a tourist visa and look for a job


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hey thanks all for ur feedback... But I don't know how to go about it... I have applied for sim many jobs there but no one has ever replied
> Would I be better off coming there on a tourist visa and look for a job




Please read what we have said... there are no jobs the hotels and restaurants are empty and what jobs there are rightly go to Egyptians.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi maiden... R u Egyptian urself ....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hi maiden... R u Egyptian urself ....




No I am not Egyptian


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

And do u live and work in Egypt ... Would u give up it job to go to an Egyptian ....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

akshay_bajaj said:


> And do u live and work in Egypt ... Would u give up it job to go to an Egyptian ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




I live and work in Egypt... my job is not available to an Egyptian.. I work for an embassy.

If a job is available and an Egyptian can do it then it should rightly go to an Egyptian and I do not think there is anyone who is a regular poster on this forum that would disagree.


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi maiden ... Do u think most of the people in this forum either work for embassies or jobs which Egyptians can't do...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Most people on this forum don't work for embassies....

Nowadays it's very difficult to get a job in Egypt, as others have said.... unless it's a specialised job.
Employment is higher than ever in Egypt.....there's no welfare system....people can't feed their families sufficiently.

Egyptian employers would much rather give jobs to Egyptians....as they can....
A...pay them less wages...
B...don't have to apply for expensive work permits...
C...Egyptians are far less demanding....I knew Egyptians who were getting one day off a month!

Restaurant jobs are very rarely taken by foreigners.
Now is probably the worst possible time for moving there!!!


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply... Really well said and put thru In a nice way..Unlike the last reply I got ...but i guess working in a embassy makes ur language like that ... . I guess Egypt will still be my favourite destination for holidays ,maybe not for work....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

